
Is Theoretical Physics Wasting Our Best Living Minds on Nonsense? - gscott
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2018/06/12/is-theoretical-physics-wasting-our-best-living-minds-on-nonsense/#6d3589d47566
======
alexgmcm
I'm more concerned about how the lack of investment in science and technology
(a career in scientific research is pretty bleak nowadays leading to infamous
posts like this:
[http://katz.fastmail.us/scientist.html](http://katz.fastmail.us/scientist.html)
) is meaning that our greatest living minds spend their time optimising ad
revenues or product monetisation.

As Hammerbacher said: "The best minds of my generation are thinking about how
to make people click ads, that sucks."

------
M_Bakhtiari
That site is wasting my mind on GDPR and anti-adblock nonsense, try this link
instead: [https://outline.com/F9Uj9P](https://outline.com/F9Uj9P)

------
fithisux
You can easily change "Theoretical Physics" to "Economics", "Politics",
"Management".

